# Saturday Macro



## bunadski (Jul 30, 2012)

Hi all! Sharing a few shots from last Saturday. Comments will be very much appreciated.

1. Horned Spider







2. Unidentified spider (ID) please... 






3. Bee with nectar (?) on its mouth. It was actually repeatedly swallowing and blowing out the liquid on its mouth, I have no what it is doing.. 






4. Weaver Ants, looks like they're gonna fight, LOL.






5. Sheet Spider. I really like the way its web is constructed.






6. My favorite shot, my first insect in flight macro!  





Hope y'all like it!


----------



## Hobbytog (Jul 30, 2012)

Great set. They all look evil critters


----------



## JoshuaSimPhotography (Jul 30, 2012)

1 and 2 are great. This is an amazing set! Well done!


----------



## bunadski (Jul 30, 2012)

Thank you!

I wish some can ID no. 2, can't find it in the net...


----------



## Golfcart (Jul 30, 2012)

Nice shots!  What's the focal length of your macro lens?  I thought about purchasing a used 50mm macro lens but after some talk with TPF I concluded it might be too short. 

Thanks

GC


----------



## bunadski (Jul 30, 2012)

Thanks Golfcart! I am using a reversed Nikkor 18-55mm kit lens. At 55 mm, my subject will be around 5-6 inches from the tip of my lens and results to an approximately 1:1 magnification. At 18mm, magnification is much higher but subjects are less than three inches from the lens tip so I really have to be careful not to scare them. If going for a macro lens, I'd advise a 90mm or higher.


----------



## Bynx (Jul 30, 2012)

Some amazing shots.


----------



## groan (Jul 31, 2012)

Post #2 on Bugguide.net. someone there will help you ID it. If nothing else you can browse through the thousands of spider images and try to ID it yourself! It's fun and you learn a lot doing so!


----------

